# FRS sample



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anybody ordered the FRS sample pack from the sponsor ad? I know its only $4.00, but i'm curious if anybody has tried it yet and what your thoughts are on it.


----------



## OleGrayHair (Nov 24, 2010)

*FRS Sample*

In my search of good products for sustained energy on the trail, I came acrossed the FRS stuff - I have to say that I wasn't terribly impressed. Maybe I'm biased but taste is a major issue for me. 
I've been buying and using Hammer Nutrition stuff for almost a year now, some of their stuff like the Gels and drinks are what I've gotten and used mostly. They offer a wide variety of training aids and you could probably find the same kind of stuff on FRS website as well. On a personal note - I couldn't stand their bars - it's non-gluten stuff which maybe is good for some but doesn't do it for me. Hammer nutrition has some good pre-ride drinks, and recovery stuff that helps stave off the muscle aching after all day rides. I've had good experiences with their stuff so far.


----------



## mtb4146 (Sep 16, 2008)

I ordered 3 sample packs. I like FRS stuff.....especially the drink mix. I think its one of thoes few things that do work. 
In my humble opinion......Hammer stuff sucks.


----------



## iMongoose (Apr 1, 2012)

I got the FRS sample and actually liked it alot. I dont think it was placebo but I def felt a boost in energy on the ride and my sister tried the drink mix before her soccer game and said it helped alot. Im going to order some here soon


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried it too. I thought it was pretty good myself. It doesnt have a bad after taste and doesnt taste to bad either. I even felt a little bit more energy on my ride back to the truck after 20 miles.


----------



## BlueMoon100 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm using the liquid FRS mix (Mango I believe)... mostly to replenish lost vitamins during endurance rides...


----------

